# Saturday 2 December 06 - Sydney Harbour



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am new to kayaking (I bought a Hobie Outfitter Fish 3 weeks ago :lol: ), and I am even newer to this forum, but I was wondering if anyone is heading out for a fish in Sydney this coming Saturday?

I was thinking of an early start at either North or Middle Head (maybe even sow and pigs) but am flexible on both location and times.

I would also be interested if someone wanted to have a go around the airport runways at Botany at some time in the near future (I had a quick go at the groynes off Brighton last weekend and sported 3 nice Luderick - ranging from 29 - 40cm).


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

G'day Deano. Welcome to the forum. Lots of good advice and blokes here that are more than happy to help with any enquiries you have.

Good idea to post your own trips and let others know that you'll be heading out (as youve done). A lot of trips are 'spur of the moment" as a lot of us have kids, families, jobs etc that are a bit unpredictable, so somethimes others wont make a decision till last minute..

Good luck with it - I'm regularly out in Botany Bay (although I can't make it this week) so hope to catch up soon.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSoODN4AAAtXgAASYAEEQBCAP+fPoCAASIp6mjIeptTTZTaQ9CmgAAAAEAhpAJqLjWrN2k+ALdKbR9aJ3/ovllISA5PycnTvGyahJ0E6BQZ74u5IpwoSBUHBm8A=


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Deano.

Already committed to the Cowan on Saturday morning. BTW, watch out for the southerly - seabreeze keeps bringing it forward so looks like it will hit in the morning


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Deano,

Hope to be on the water at least one day over the weekend weather doesnt look the best at the moment but I normally do not spend more than a couple of hours out on the water at any time, tend to favour mornings.

There is still free parking to be had at some of the North Shore launch spots early am


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Welcome Deano. Can't make this weekend but am definately interested in Botany Bay sometime. I have never fished it and want to try then end of the runways etc. I wish the wind would piss off for a while. :evil:

JT


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

kraley said:


> How about a dawn launch from Neilsen Beach Park (vaucluse).
> 
> Interested?


Definately interested. I have never been there but I will try anything once - it sounds like a good time to break out my squid jig that I am still yet to try.

Dawn sounds good - what time does that translate to? I'm guessing about 4.30am?

Looking at the 4 day forcast it says showers on Saturday; clearing showers on sunday - do you want to hold off on making a decision until Friday night?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I could well be in for this as long as I don't get overly innebriated at the company christmas party tonight :roll:

I am very keen to get some squid gents and would ask you for a squiding lesson Ken 

What time is kick off?

JT


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Well the weather report for Sat looks like a bare pass - showers increasing and NNE winds of up to 30km/h - but I think a few hours in the morning should beat most of the bad weather so count me in.

I will be arriving at around 4.30am with the aim of being ready to be on the water by 5am. I was up at 5am this morning and it was light - the sun looked like it had only recently risen. (full sunrise was recorded at 5.39am).

I had a look at Neilson's beach (Vaucluse) in my street directory (having no idea were it was) - I assume we are talking about launching at Shark Beach?

Anyway, I hope to see you guys there.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

No probs Ken,

I went anyway just to have a paddle. The weather was a bit on the dark side - it started beautifully (water like glass - I could see my squidgy on the bottom in water that was 7m deep) but it started spitting by 6am and then the water started to chop up not long after.

Anyway, I managed to bag a barely legal Flatty (39cm or so) and I chucked back two of the millions of those 25cm squire that seem to live in the harbour (I think I have caught at least 30 of them over the past month - only one was almost legal at 28cm).

I found that getting into the water from the park was ok, but getting my yak back to the carpark at the end of the session was a bit of a hassle - my yak wheels sunk into the soft sand and I couldn't pull it up the bank without unloading it first (cause it was too steep). Beautiful area though!


----------

